# Fireline- Alternativen?



## Paragon (5. September 2005)

Hallo,
nachdem ich dank Eurer Hilfe in Sachen Ruten und Rollen nun langsam durchblicke, tut sich ein neues Problem auf: Die Schnur.

Ich habe mich schon für geflochtene entschiedenen, lese und höre jedoch an allen Ecken und Enden von der Fireline? Warum denn ausgerechnet diese? Es gibt doch geflochtene mit wesentlich größerer Tragkraft und damit der Möglichkeit noch dünnere Durchmesser zu verwenden.

Ist es der Preis?
Sind andere eher wie Draht, trotz wesentlich dünnerer Durchmesser bei gleicher Tragkraft?

Viele Grüße
Paragon


----------



## Sailfisch (5. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Probier mal die Schnur von Ockert, heißt Climax. www.ockert.net


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (5. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

jau Paragon,
die geflochtene hat ne tolle tragkraft.
jedoch kann sie nur wenig reibung ab.
sei es die reibung beim werfen in den rutenringen (endring) oder reibung an irgendwelchen 
hindernissen im wasser.
ich habe gerade heute wieder die erfahrung beim auswerfen gemacht und meine montage verloren.
es geht wohl nicht ohne schlagschnur.
ich glaube ich werde auch bald auf eine andere schnur umstellen.

der wolfsbarsch |wavey:


----------



## Christian D (6. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Hatte auch die 15er fireline. Eine tolle schnur! Aber in der Brandung finde ich, das das Abriebverhalten einfach zu schwach ist. Sie lässt sich zwar ausgezeichnet werfen, versiegelt ist sie auch, allerdings nützt das  wenig, wenn ein scharfer Stein oder Muscheln in die Quere kommen.
Fische neuerdings die Corastrong und auch die neuere Zoom und werde erstmal bei diesen beiden bleibn.
Bei der Corastrong ist das Preis-Leistungs-verhältnis im Bereich des erträglichen, da ich sehr häufig Schnurwechsel vornehme.


Ach ja, schonmal einen einfachen Kreuzknoten ganz locker in die Fireline gemacht und  dann kräftig und ruckartig zusammengezogen? Tadong, und durch ist die Schnur! Darf eigentlich bei Geflechten nicht passieren! Bei Fireline schon.....


----------



## Yupii (6. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

auch die Powerline von www.gigafish. de  ist nicht zu verachten#6


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Ich habe im FRühjahr mal die Firelineähnliche Schnur von Hemmingway getestet. 
Hat eienen super Eindruck gemacht und ich konnte nach 3 mal angeln auch keinen Abrieb feststellen.

3 mal ist aber sicherlich zu wenig um diese Schnur mit 100%iger Sicherheit empfehlen zu können.


----------



## duck_68 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Ich habe in der Brandung die 15 lbs PowerPro mit Erfolg gefischt - null Probleme!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## big mama (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe im FRühjahr mal die Firelineähnliche Schnur von Hemmingway getestet.
> Hat eienen super Eindruck gemacht und ich konnte nach 3 mal angeln auch keinen Abrieb feststellen.
> 
> 3 mal ist aber sicherlich zu wenig um diese Schnur mit 100%iger Sicherheit empfehlen zu können.


 
Moin!
Ich kann die Hemmingway Schnur nur empfehlen :m !! Sie ist seit Januar (!) auf der Rolle und zeigt fast keinen Abrieb. Nur die Farbe bleicht etwas aus. Mich ( und die Dorschies ) stört das jedoch nicht. Und den relativ günstigen Preis darf man auch nicht vergessen.

Gruß
Big Mama


----------



## The_Duke (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> auch die Powerline von www.gigafish. de  ist nicht zu verachten#6



Stümpt!  #6   #6  
Kann diese Schnur nur empfehlen! Fische sie seit knapp zwei Jahren, sowohl auf
der Spinnrute, als auch auf der Grundrute.
Da die wirklich rund ist, treten keine Perücken auf (hatte jedenfalls noch nicht eine einzige).
Verliert zwar schnell die Farbe, aber das ist mir egal...der Rest stimmt jedenfalls!


----------



## Rosi (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte auch die 15er fireline. Eine tolle schnur! Aber in der Brandung finde ich, das das Abriebverhalten einfach zu schwach ist. Sie lässt sich zwar ausgezeichnet werfen, versiegelt ist sie auch, allerdings nützt das wenig, wenn ein scharfer Stein oder Muscheln in die Quere kommen.
> 
> Ach ja, schonmal einen einfachen Kreuzknoten ganz locker in die Fireline gemacht und dann kräftig und ruckartig zusammengezogen? Tadong, und durch ist die Schnur! Darf eigentlich bei Geflechten nicht passieren! Bei Fireline schon.....


 
Hallo Christian
Mal davon abgesehen, daß es für die Brandung wirklich bessere Schnüre gibt. Für wenig Brandung, bis 80g Wg habe ich manchmal meine Spinrute, mit 15er Fireline. 
Abrieb? Wieviel Jahre hattest du die denn drauf? 
Mit Knoten gibt es auch keine Probleme. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie mein Knoten heißt#d


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal davon abgesehen, daß es für die Brandung wirklich bessere Schnüre gibt.



Zum Beispiel |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel |kopfkrat ?


wie wäre es denn mal mit der neuen Corastrong Zoom in 0,06mm, ich habe die in Norge gefischt und werde es un auch mal in der Brandung versuchen. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur.


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Wie hält denn der Knoten von der Keule bei der? Und wie teuer ist die ca?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Moin Marcel,
ich sagte ja, in der Brandung will ich es noch erst probieren aber der Schlagschnurknoten wird bestimmt genau so gut oder beser halten wie bei Fireline.
Preise kann ich auch nicht sagen aber ich könnte dir ein zwei gute Geschäfte empfehlen die diese Schnur führen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Hab ne kleine Phobie gegen Daiwa/Cormoran! Hatte ich, glaub ich, schonmal erwähnt :m !!!

Sag mal bescheid wenn du sie getestet hast...


----------



## Rosi (8. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel |kopfkrat ?


 
Hallo Marci,
ich werde ja von meinem Händler als Firelinefan gehandelt  Leider gibt es aber keine gefärbte Fireline für die Brandung. Deshalb benutze ich lieber eine stinknormale Keulenschnur (Mono). Auch nachts muß ich sehen wie weit ich etwa geworfen habe. Wegen den Sandbänken und der Rinne. 

Diese Keulenschnur färbt sich alle 25m anders und man braucht sich nur die Farbenfolge merken und weiß, ob der Köder nun 90m oder 60m weiter liegt.

Außerdem entfällt bei der Keulenschnur ja bekanntlich der Knoten. Sie beginnt mit 65 und endet mit 33. So etwa.

Wenn es so eine geflochtene Schnur gäbe ( eingefärbt und konisch ), würde ich die gern in der Brandung benutzen. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Tipp???


----------



## Christian D (8. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Marker die geflochtene doch selber! Kenn viele, die das mit nem weißen Edding so machen. Dann "balkenweise" Striche setzen. Klappt einwandfrei.....


Frag mich auch, warum es noch keine verjüngten Geflechte gibt! Wäre echt supi, wenn mal jemand der Hersteller auf die Idee kommt.


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Sowas zu bauen is, denke ich mal, nicht so das Problem. Nur bezahlen will das keiner #d !!!


----------



## Rosi (8. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Hallo Marci, das glaube ich dir nicht. Beim Hobbi zählt Geld für Viele nicht. Warum zahle ich denn für ( Fliegenbinden ) Federn aus Marabou beim Angelhändler das 3 fache wie für die selben Federn im Kloppenburg? Mir fiel gerade kein anderes Beispiel ein. Weil die Hersteller ( Vertreiber ) vermuten, daß die Fliegenfischer solche Federn dringend benötigen und bereit sind, dafür das 3 fache zu bezahlen. 
Es muß einen anderen Grund dafür geben, ( außer Kosten ) daß die Fireline noch nicht gefärbt angeboten werden kann, nicht mal im Ausland. 
Diese Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität trifft sicher nicht auf Hobbis zu. Lieber sparen die Leute an ihrem Zahnersatz.
Frag doch mal deine Lieferanten!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es so eine geflochtene Schnur gäbe ( eingefärbt und konisch ), würde ich die gern in der Brandung benutzen. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Tipp???


Moin Moin!!
Es gibt da schon nen eingefärbtes Geflecht auf dem Markt, ist zwar nicht konisch, aber zumindestens alle 25m eingefärbt... und zwar heißt die Schnur DEGA X-TRON. Die fische ich auch in der Brandung und bin damit vollkommen zufrieden!!! Ich erziele mit der Schnur ordentliche Wurfweiten, die Schnur färbt so gut wie gar nicht aus und ist für nen Geflecht verhältnissmässig Abriebfest.
Als Schlagschnur knote ich da einfach mittels des Allbrightknotens nen sogenanntes TAPER TIP vor (0,28-0,60mm). Durch das konisch verjüngte Taper hab ich auch gleichzeitig noch ne astreine Sollbruchstelle, weil bei einem Hänger immer das 0,28er wegknackt. Denn ich bin nicht gewillt im ungünstigsten Falle 10Spulen mit dem teuren Geflecht wegzuknallen weil ich in 80,90 oder 100m ne Hängerkante habe.
Fazit: Ich bin mit der Kombination X-TRON und TAPERTIP vollkommen zufrieden!!!! (Marci ist da glaub ich ein wenig anderer Meinung#4 |supergri |supergri )


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Immer wieder interessant die Diskussionen über geflochtene Schnüre.

Und immer noch kursiert das Gerücht, dass geflochtene bei gleichem Durchmesser eine wesentlich höhere Tragkraft hätten.

Dabei ist da ja die lineare Tragkraft gemeint, die eigetnlich keinen Angler interessieren sollte, denn in der Praxis kommt es auf die Knotenfestigkeit an.

Da Dyneema "knickempfindlich" ist, sind gerade die hochwertigen, also sehr eng geflochtenen Schnüre in dieser Hinsicht nicht so der Bringer.

Aber schon wenn man monofile Schnüre mit geflochtenen gleicher Tragkraft per Augenschein auf der Ladentheke vergleicht wird man sehen dass die Durchmesserunterschiede (je nach geflochtener) zwischen Mono und geflochten gar nicht so groß - wenn überhaupt vorhanden - sind.

Das Argument ist ja immer, dass man mit der geflochtenen, weil dünnerer Durchmesser bei gleicher Tragkraft, weiter werfen kann.

Da sollte man dann daran denken, dass nicht nur der Durchmesser entscheidet, sondern auch die Verlegung der Schnur auf der Rolle, diese also möglichst rund geflochtenen sein muss. 

Zudem weist eine geflochtene immer bei gleichem Durchmesser wie eine monofile eine größere Oberfläche auf, je nach Flechtung/Versiegelung. Das mag beim Wurf noch angehen, aber selbst da wird die höhere Reibung bei geflochtener zu Weitenverlust führen.

Gerade in der Brandung wenn viel Kraut unterwegs ist, sind monofile auf Grund ihrer glatten Oberfläche aber natütlich auch wesentlich unempfindlicher. Es macht halt keinen Spass die Krautfetzen aus geflochtener zu zupfen.

Für mich hat die geflochtene eigentlich nur einen, dafür aber (als hauptsächlicher Spinnfischer) sehr wichtigen Vorteil gegenüber der monofilen:

(Fast) Keine Dehnung.

Damit ein wesentlich besseres Erkennen von Bissen.

Ich denke dass dies durchaus auch ein Argument (je nach Wetterbedingungen) für Geflochtene in der Brandung ist/sein kann.

Ich würde ja wirklich gerne mal nen Test mit gleichem Gerät (Rute und Rolle, Wurfgewicht) und je einmal mono und geflochtene Schnur gleicher Tragkraft!! machen, um zu sehen ob da wirklich dann mit geflochtener weiter geworfen werden kann, was ich als pauschale Aussage einfach mal bezweifeln würde.


----------



## degl (10. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

und noch ne erfahrung die ich selbst gemacht habe,
wenn die rolle nicht astrein die schnur verlegt(auf der spule)dann kommt es in kürze zu perrücken,und das im dunkeln abends am strand.
diese erfahrung und der enorme preisunterschied lassen mich bei einer guten mono bleiben und beobachtet habe ich,das die wurfweite nur ca.10m mehr ist 

gruß degl


----------



## Irish-Fisher (11. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Degl da stimm ich dir vollkommen zu ne mono gehört auf ne brandungsrute. Ich zum beispiel fische eine 40er super shinobi das reicht vollkommen. ( Irland -> Atlanti -> 70m -> Katzenhai, Pollack, Congar, Leng, Seeteufel, Makrele)!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

In Irland oder Norge ist eine 40iger auch gut und nötig aber für hier na der Ostsee viel zu dick. Da kommt man nicht mit auf Weite und darauf kommt es sehr oft an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



> Ich würde ja wirklich gerne mal nen Test mit gleichem Gerät (Rute und Rolle, Wurfgewicht) und je einmal mono und geflochtene Schnur gleicher Tragkraft!! machen, um zu sehen ob da wirklich dann mit geflochtener weiter geworfen werden kann, was ich als pauschale Aussage einfach mal bezweifeln würde.


Na, wie siehts aus, wollt Ihr Brandungsangler das nicht mal angehen??


----------



## degl (11. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

also jan(monsterqualle)

hat das an identischem geschirr,2X zebco worlrdchampion und 2X shimano ultegra ausprobiert.

der unterschied lag bei ca.10m zugunsten der geflochtenen gegen mono.
wobei auf der mono kein schlagschnurknoten war, wg.konischer verjüngung

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (16. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Durch die geringere Dehnung müsste sich die Rute eigentlich besser aufladen und dadurch den Reibungsnachteil wieder wett machen.

Allerdings reine Theorie. Bin nicht so der Profi


----------



## degl (16. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

hey palerado,


wie gings mit der rolle?

gruß degl


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wie siehts aus, wollt Ihr Brandungsangler das nicht mal angehen??


Da ich kein Brander bin, ich fast nur mit Flechtwerk angel, fehlt mir auch der direkte Vergleich. Allerdings würde ich tippen, dass ein gut abgestimmtes Material mit Mono weiter wirft. So mal eben aus dem Bauch heraus gesagt. Denn neben der Aufladug der Rute, sich die Monoschnur in einem gewissen Grad auch aufläd, sprich dehnt und diese als zuzätzliche Weite von der Spule abzieht. Theorie!

Vielleicht gibt es ja bald die Auflösung... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja wirklich gerne mal nen Test mit gleichem Gerät (Rute und Rolle, Wurfgewicht) und je einmal mono und geflochtene Schnur gleicher Tragkraft!! machen, um zu sehen ob da wirklich dann mit geflochtener weiter geworfen werden kann, was ich als pauschale Aussage einfach mal bezweifeln würde.


 #6 Ich bezweifle stark, daß Geflecht in der Wurfweite mithalten kann. Die Rauhigkeit kostet extrem Reibung in den Ringen, das hört man ja sehr penetrant. Von der Spinnrute her bin ich der Meinung, daß eine gute undrahtige Mono weiter wirft und mit meinen langen Spinnen komme ich schon auf Brandungsangelentfernungen  :g


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. September 2005)

*AW: Fireline- Alternativen?*

Komme gerade vom Brandungsangeln und bin Vertreter der Mono-Fraktion.
Mit der 4,28m Glasfasfaser-Brandungsrute WG 200g, 80g Blei und 40er Mono ohne Schlagschnur sind Weiten von 90m kein Problem.
Mit der anderen 4,28m Glasfaser-Rute WG 300g offen(mehr hält zwar die Rute, aber nicht der Finger aus), 120g Blei sind mit 50er Schlagschnur und 30er Mono Weiten von über 120m zu erreichen.
Wurfweiten sind nicht ausschlaggebend, denn oft befinden sich Krautbänke zwischen der Distanz. Bei einer zu weichen Schnur, wie der 28er Pantherline verschwinden die gehakten Fische schnell im Kraut. Der Test damit ist für mich vorläufig gescheitert. Bei reinem Sandboden wiederum ist die Geschmeidigkeit der Schnur spitze.
Auf Langeland stand ein "Profi" aus Hamburg neben mir, der mit Kohlefaser vom  Feinsten und Fireline mit Klips und,und,und auch "nur" auf 100m kam. Der fing nur mehr Fische, weil er sein System mit 6er Haken auf viele kleine Fische ausgelegt hatte.


----------

